# Loose SRAM Force cranks



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm assembling a bike with a 2009 Force group and the cranks have side play after tightening. The frame is a BH Connect with a 68mm English BB shell. Its a used frame and has been faced before. The bottom bracket is the supplied English threaded GXP. Two spacers were supplied with the bottom bracket. I assumed from the instructions they are for other crank applications. I've heard the GXP bottom brackets have worn out quickly but I'd at least like to use it until Chris King comes out with one.


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

The left arm probably isn't tight enough. The torque value is confusing-the arm has to bottom on the left cup first which takes more torque than the spec. If there's a gap on the left side then the arm hasn't bottomed, a gap on the right side is OK. Pull the arm, grease the splines and reinstall as tight as you can. The GXP system doesn't adjust like a Shimano, it's either on or it's loose. No spacers for road.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I'll try pulling the crank and really greasing the splines. I used a rather short allen wrench for the install so I probably can apply some more torque.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Make sure you use a TORQUE WRENCH. That will get the arm to the correct tightness and prevent you from saying down the road "My SRAM crank is a P.O.S" 

Do it correctly the first time. It will prevent problems. Don't just use an allen wrench. It will either too loose, or too loose.


----------



## markmaxwell (Jul 2, 2006)

It looks like I'll need another torque wrench. My Snap-on only goes up to 195 in.lbs. The SRAM instructions call for 425-478 in.lbs. which sounds like alot.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

That's only 35 to 40 foot pounds which is not all that huge. For reference torque for lug nuts on most cars is 65-90 foot pounds.


----------

